# Picking a Surgeon



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All,
Having a hard time picking a surgeon for my Thyroidectomy. Any advice or suggestions. I have met with 2. 
1. A general surgeon that my Endo recommended, he does about 40 of them a year and has been doing them for 30 years. A very laid back and likable man. He does not put in a drain.

2. A ENT surgeon that specialized in head and neck cancers. Does about 50 a year, seems like a nice, knowledgeable man. Seems a little more uptight but efficient man. He puts a drain in.

Does anyone know if it makes a difference if the drain is used or not? Anyone had one or not had one and have an opinion?

HELP!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tmdescovich said:


> Hi All,
> Having a hard time picking a surgeon for my Thyroidectomy. Any advice or suggestions. I have met with 2.
> 1. A general surgeon that my Endo recommended, he does about 40 of them a year and has been doing them for 30 years. A very laid back and likable man. He does not put in a drain.
> 
> ...


Hi! I love questions like this. For myself, I would want a surgeon who answers,"If you need one, I put it in; if you don't, I won't!"


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

tmdescovich said:


> Hi All,
> Having a hard time picking a surgeon for my Thyroidectomy. Any advice or suggestions. I have met with 2.
> 1. A general surgeon that my Endo recommended, he does about 40 of them a year and has been doing them for 30 years. A very laid back and likable man. He does not put in a drain.
> 
> ...


I would interview one more - my surgeon did about 200 thyroid removals a year and was trained in minimally invasive technique - no drain was used and I let with steri strips on the incision site. Experience counts and you want a surgeon that does alot of surgeries weekly.

Look for a general surgeon that specializes in thyroid issues.

You have to go with your "gut" here - my surgeon was straight out of med school but I liked her - she was the only surgeon I spoke with and her confidence sold me on picking her.


----------



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

IMO.. 40 or 50 thyroid surgeries a year isn't enough ... I would go with one that does in the hundreds per year. Good luck.


----------

